# Death



## Peter (Aug 30, 2006)

What books would you recommend on the subject of death or for someone near to death, particularly someone who probably has not closed with Christ? Some I thought of is Durham's the Blessed Death... Baxter's Everlasting Rest. Anything else?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2006)

Robert Bolton, John Bunyan and Williams Bates all wrote excellent works on _The Four Last Things: Death, Judgment, Hell and Heaven_.

Richard Baxter, _Directions for a Peaceful Death_

[Edited on 8-31-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Peter (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Andrew. Now that's the third thing by Baxter I know of on the subject. The other being the Puritan Paper Back book "Dying Thoughts." Seems Baxter was preoccupied with "Morbid thoughts". :


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2006)

See also Alexander Whyte on The Swelling of Jordan; Andrew Gray's _A Sermon Concerning Death_; Richard Sibbes' _The Vanity of the Creature_; George Swinnock's _Heaven and Hell Epitomised_; Matthew Sylvester's _How we may Overcome Inordinate Love of Life and Fear of Death_; David Clarkson's _Of Dying in Faith_; Thomas Boston's _Difference between the Righteous and the Wicked in their Death_; Thomas Manton's _The Saint's Triumph Over Death_ and _The Blessed Estate of Them that Die in the Lord_; John Owen's _The Christian's Work of Dying Daily_ and _The Death of the Righteous_; John Newton's _Triumph over Death and the Grave_; Thomas Brooks' _A Believer's Last Day is His Best Day_; and Octavius Winslow's _The Death of the Saints Precious_.

[Edited on 8-31-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 22, 2006)

I have read James Meikle's "Interviews with the King of Terrors". He was a surgeon on a British war ship in the 1700's. Here's a link and a pice from it.

http://www.gracegems.org/Meikle/king_of_terrors.htm

To debar death from our thoughts, and the future eternal world from our meditations"”will neither render us immortal, nor afford us a triumphant dismissal from this into the eternal world"”but must make our exit dreadful, and our latter end a scene of ineffable anguish. While, on the other hand, we never enjoy the pleasures of life, the sweets of society, and the endearments of our friends and families, with a better relish"”than when serious thoughts of death and eternity predominate in our mind. We should study"” 

1. To have a practical belief in the future eternal states of both heaven and hell.

2. Not to be much elated with prosperity. 

3. Not to be much dejected by adversity. 

4. To more and more be weaned from the world, and to have our conversation more and more in heaven.

5. To have frequent meditations on death and eternity; and then, when death comes, we may be made, not only submissive to our dissolution"”but long to depart, and be ravished in the prospect of our being forever with the Lord.


[Edited on 9-22-2006 by Blueridge reformer]


----------

